# Quick, Shark bait for EVERYBODY!



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

http://news.distractify.com/fun/ove...ously-gathered-and-then-they-took-flight/?v=1

Grab your coolers!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Really cool..... Would have loved to have been there to see it in person.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grace!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That is awesome. Makes me want to go shoot some clay pigeons ...on the beach...


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Very cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool video. 

Word of caution though, Manta Rays are protected in Florida - I wouldn't want to get caught using one for shark bait.

That said .... I did a night dive in Hawaii once where all the dive boats made a circle in a cove. Divers went down with their lights & sat in circles on the bottom with one big light (the campfire) in the center of each circle. Within 10 minutes we were surrounded by dozens of mantas swooping over our camp fires & us to scarf up the plankton .... some with 12' - 14' wingspans. Awesome!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That was cool... I do wonder how many sharks found the school and thinned it out a little.


----------



## SoCreative (Nov 12, 2011)

I actually witnessed a ray jumping at the jetties near the pass.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Some of my fondest memories of fishing have been waking up on the beach and watching schools of rays swimming by and jumping, such an awesome experience. One of the last times I was out we saw a 60lb+ easy ray (cownose) jump out of the water multiple times, when that thing hit the water it was like a bomb going off, put up bigger splashes than a dolphin!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, that was awesome


----------

